# Father in law Death how many days leave



## dodo (2 Jan 2009)

How many days are you entitled to if father in law dies, I think one day is this correct. If travel abroad is required can you avail of more


----------



## ajapale (2 Jan 2009)

There is no statutory entitlement to compassionate leave.

aj


----------



## PaddyBloggit (2 Jan 2009)

Compassionate leave is allowed by the DES to teachers.
The number of days allowed depends on the person's relationship to whoever is ill or has died.

W£hat sector are you employed in?


----------



## the_dude (2 Jan 2009)

My father in law died in December. I work for the HSE and am entitled to 3 days compassionate leave. Funny that, as you do not get leave for the death of a grandparent.


----------



## Jewel (2 Jan 2009)

There is no statutory entitlement within Irish law to compassionate leave. 

Whether you are entitled to it within your own particular organisation depends largely on what is in your employment contract, and what the custom and practice has been.


----------



## Black Sheep (3 Jan 2009)

Perhaps you are thinking of Force Majeure leave which may be taken in times of family crisis up to 3 days


----------



## Mayoman63 (3 Jan 2009)

My advice would be to check with HR dept, Union Rep or line manager before making any assumptions.

As stated in other replies, there are no statutory entitlement to compassionate or force majeur leave. 

The latter is interpreted by each employer with more/less rigidity but has now come to be seen as emergency/unforseen leave where one's presence is necessary due to accident/injury/crisis involving immediate family member or someone one is responsible for the care of.  I have discovered that it is not for childcare, not for planned surgery etc. Of course, we all have annual/vacation leave to draw from and most empoyers will be sympathetic where one has exhausted such leave.


----------



## poohbear (3 Jan 2009)

the_dude said:


> My father in law died in December. I work for the HSE and am entitled to 3 days compassionate leave. Funny that, as you do not get leave for the death of a grandparent.



Hiya did you check that out with your HR? I'm in the CS and only found out last year that I am entitled to 3 days for a Grandparent. Pity I didn't know that over the past 17 years when 3 of my four grandparents have passed away  I took leave for all others


----------



## Jewel (4 Jan 2009)

Mayoman63 said:


> . As stated in other replies, there are no statutory entitlements to compassionate *or force majeur leave*.


 
Just to clarify - Force Majeure *IS* a statutory entitlement, provided for under the Parental Leave Act (amended 2006).


----------



## asdfg (4 Jan 2009)

See here 



> Perhaps you are thinking of Force Majeure leave which may be taken in times of family crisis up to 3 days


Max amount allowed is 3 days in first 12 months or 5 days over 36 months from the date force majeure starts


----------



## huskerdu (5 Jan 2009)

Jewel said:


> Just to clarify - Force Majeure *IS* a statutory entitlement, provided for under the Parental Leave Act (amended 2006).


 
It is true that force majeure leave is a statutory entitlement, but the conditions for invoking it are very strict. I dont think that attending your father-in-laws funeral would qualify. 

THis was already mentioned by Mayoman63.


----------



## Jewel (5 Jan 2009)

huskerdu said:


> It is true that force majeure leave is a statutory entitlement, but the conditions for invoking it are very strict. I dont think that attending your father-in-laws funeral would qualify.
> 
> THis was already mentioned by Mayoman63.


 
Correct - a funeral does not fall within the scope of Force Majeure. 
I was responding to the blanket statement that "there are no statutory entitlement to compassionate or force majeur leave"... Readers of this sentence could be left with the understanding that there is no entitlement to FM leave, and this is incorrect.  

For the purposes of this thread, it's worth seperating the two. 
So, (speaking as a HR professional) to clarify - funerals do not fall under the scope of Force Majeure leave but do fall under the scope of Compassionate leave. 
There is a statutory entitlement to Force Majeure leave, but no statutory entitlement for compassionate leave.


----------



## dewdrop (5 Jan 2009)

Heard on radio this morning you are luckly if working in USA to get a day off if your parent died.


----------

